
ASP.NET Core with Angular2 – Tutorial - dymel
https://devblog.dymel.pl/2016/09/08/aspnet-core-with-angular2-tutorial/
======
frogfuzion
Is it just me or are hello worlds getting much longer - especially on web
platforms?

~~~
35bge57dtjku
The original asp.net was pretty shit, too.

~~~
mattmanser
I hate asp.net webforms as much as the next guy, but this is the same program
in webforms:

    
    
        <html>
          <head>
    	<title>Hello world</title>
          </head>
          <body>
    	<p>Hello <%= Request["name"] %></p>
          </body>
        <html>
    

How many lines of code and config files are in that blog? 100? Compared to the
1 line of actual code in this...

~~~
dymel
It's not really the same. The tutorial shows how to setup two frameworks to
work together, so it's easy to extend the application in both front- and
backend with other functionalities. Noone in their clear mind wouldn't combine
asp.net and angular to display simple message

~~~
mattmanser
Keep moving the goalposts.

------
guiomie
Interesting tutorial. I just wished the author used open source tools or more
precisely visual studio code.

I recently installed .net core on my chromebook (crouton with ubuntu 14), and
used visual studio code to develop a basic web api + angular2 app. Lot's of
tutorial take for assumption you use visual studio, and this makes it harder
for those who don't. I always had issues finding the right package, right
version and right package namespace. I really miss the VS functionality that
finds includes missing libraries for you.

------
Pigo
I'm curious how much faster a Core solution runs compared to it's
predecessors, and how many libraries you can really shed.

~~~
matthewking
Some benchmarks can be found here:
[https://github.com/aspnet/benchmarks](https://github.com/aspnet/benchmarks)

------
snippet22
To be honest you should look into Python. It's really short code and getting
very popular. It uses decorators and those template garbage %> that no one
uses anymore (extra). It also is by default the cleanest code and in my
opinion the shortest code. It also has a library for everything. It also is
the fastest for big data crunching.

~~~
mipmap04
I don't think comparing a language to two backend and frontend frameworks
makes much sense. Especially in the context of a tutorial about the frameworks
(not an article evangelizing this particular stack). I mean, if someone posted
a Django / react tutorial and I said "You should really look into Rust. There
are benchmarks where it's faster than Python. It is also by default the
cleanest code and in my opinion the best structured code.", it wouldn't be
adding much to the discussion surrounding a tutorial. Is Python a better
language than C#? Maybe, but that's not really something the tutorial is
trying to argue against and is an entirely different discussion. To me, this
is an apple and oranges comparison.

